# My windowsill orchid growing area



## Camellkc (Jun 9, 2014)

Just would like to share some photos on my primitive growing area in connection with some earlier sounds from the buddies here.






















Due to the gigantic size of my kolo, it is now placed in this way:-





Any comments, suggestions are most welcome!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jun 9, 2014)

that's awesome!


----------



## MaryPientka (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm a window sill grower, too. You photos are fantastic!


----------



## Justin (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks great...room for more plants!


----------



## Camellkc (Jun 9, 2014)

MaryPientka said:


> I'm a window sill grower, too. You photos are fantastic!



I actually turned my windowsill into a tropical rain forest, which always brings blames from by wife. LOL:rollhappy:


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm assuming that's sensitive mimosa?

Nice plants. It's been awhile since I've grown exclusively in window sills, then again it's been almost a decade since I lived in a place with decent window sills and a good exposure.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 9, 2014)

Plants look good. i remember when I had that set-up!


----------



## Camellkc (Jun 9, 2014)

mrhappyrotter said:


> I'm assuming that's sensitive mimosa?
> 
> Nice plants. It's been awhile since I've grown exclusively in window sills, then again it's been almost a decade since I lived in a place with decent window sills and a good exposure.



Yes, I have been growing the mimosa pudica for 4 years and I have trimmed it several times because of its height. But it always grows fast and reach this size again after trimming.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 9, 2014)

The plants look happy, and that's what counts!


----------



## eggshells (Jun 9, 2014)

Very nice growing area Camel. Thank you for showing.


----------



## abax (Jun 9, 2014)

It's not primitive if it works...and it does work beautifully. Nice view out
the windows as well.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 9, 2014)

Greenhouse with a view.
They obviously like altitude.


----------



## Camellkc (Jun 9, 2014)

The reason that I bought this flat is mainly because of the sea view and it's height. (Actually, the flat is located at 32 floor on a small hill and facing south, around 110 metres above sea level)


----------



## Ruth (Jun 10, 2014)

Nice!!!
That kolo is huge. I have a seedling, and now I know what to expect.


----------



## Camellkc (Jun 10, 2014)

Ruth said:


> Nice!!!
> That kolo is huge. I have a seedling, and now I know what to expect.



It's still not the largest I have seen. The long leave facing you is just with length of 56cm but I have seen a well grown one could have a leave of more than 70. This species is not popular in Hong Kong, such a tiny place, as it really occupies lot of space!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 10, 2014)

I like how that phal is perched on the edge of the window outside. Better to loose a phal than a paph =)


----------



## Brabantia (Jun 10, 2014)

When the orchids culture pleasure is only limited by the imagination ...
Very nice setup and nice plants in uncommon situation. :clap:


----------



## annab (Jun 10, 2014)

great display ,when you start to grow have you bought a seedling or adult plants?
for how much time you growing these Paphiopedilum?.
Thanks in advance and congrats for yours good achievements ,Anna


----------



## Lmpgs (Jun 10, 2014)

Primitive?? The results are more than impressive.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm very envious, your windowsill is much larger than mine. :sob:

Your plants look very healthy. You take good care of them.


----------



## Camellkc (Jun 10, 2014)

annab said:


> great display ,when you start to grow have you bought a seedling or adult plants?
> for how much time you growing these Paphiopedilum?.
> Thanks in advance and congrats for yours good achievements ,Anna



Actually, due to the limitation of by growing area (I said it is primitive, right?). I will never try seedings, of which they require high standard of environment. I will only buy mature plants with bloom. The reason is, on one hand, it is certain on the flower's quality, on the other, it is much more easier for me to take care as adult plant is more resist to less ideal environment. Although the price for such is always higher, the failure rate is low, at least to me.

I am a beginner in paph growing. I just started to date with them since spring last year. Some paphiopedilums shown here have been living for some one year, such as William Ambler, kolo, lieminanum, lowii, roths, charles and etc., while there were some new comers this year of coz. 

I will never say that I am success in growing them, but always learn from different soucres and ask if in doubt. But if you have a cat eye, you may already identify that over 85% of my paphs are multiflorals. This selection is the result of the "homework" done before I bought them here - they are the most suitable paph. clones for my growing area.


----------



## Camellkc (Jun 10, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> I like how that phal is perched on the edge of the window outside. Better to loose a phal than a paph =)



The phal. is bellina "red apple" (expensive thing) but I found that it like good ventilation, and a bit more light very much so as to hang it over there.

It grows so far so good in the past year and 2 spikes have been developing since May 2014.:drool:


----------



## fibre (Jun 11, 2014)

Still a lot of space left for more Paphs to come!


----------



## Camellkc (Apr 18, 2016)

Just accidentally located my old post. I have recently taken a photo on my growing area. Not windowsill any more but a small green house. Glad to share with all of you.


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 18, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## troy (Apr 18, 2016)

The progression of your grow area is great, thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## Camellkc (Apr 18, 2016)

Thank you. Although the place is very small and I cannot give my plants of the optimal condition, I am still proud of having such area to grow paphs in Hong Kong!


----------



## Heather (Apr 18, 2016)

My, how it's grown! Congratulations. Beautiful collection!


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 18, 2016)

Great looking views, inside and outside the windows!

You have a wonderful collection and your plants are obviously well cared for.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2016)

You are so lucky!  I would have filled that GH space floor to ceiling!


----------



## Alex (Apr 18, 2016)

Your new greenhouse is great. How far from the flat is it?


----------

